# Will I ever get authorization?



## beantickler (Dec 24, 2009)

I resubmitted my request on the forum side and still... No response...


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

beantickler said:


> I resubmitted my request on the forum side and still... No response...


Please be patient with us. I have chatted w/ Shaun (aka MagpieTear), our webmaster, and he is currently in the process of trying to change the forum software to something more secure in an effort to reduce the amount of spam. If you send me your user name and email via. private message, I'll relay that information to him privately.

There are actually lots of changes and updates that we need to make to the PAPAS website such as uploading our 2010 schedule, changing the PAPAS members list, etc. However, changing the forum software to make Shaun's life easier is his first priority.

P.S. It's nice to meet you and I'm glad that you enjoyed the meeting enough to register at the PAPAS website. Also, as I'm admittedly horrible with names, I have no recollection of a flowerhorn T-shirt... lol.


----------

